# NEW RALLY..Any interest in flying a light aircraft yourself?



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi There Everyone,

I am fairly new to this forum but had an idea for mixing pleasure and a little business. I have a flying school out of Sheffield airport with two piper cherokee light aircraft. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting at Old buckenham airfield in Norfolk (ex WW2 USA bomber airfield) lovely cafe and surroundings and large parking spaces for motorhomes, I thought I might fly into there and see if anyone is interested in half hour hands on flights (about £40)My own motorhome would be there for a get together in the evenings for my other passion...all things Motorhomes
Please let me know if there is any interest...I have photo's etc if interested.
See your Heki Rooflight from the air!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Count me in please and I reckon I can get a couple of friends along too

stewart


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Kight Aircraft flights*

Count me in too please.
Dennis


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Yip, I would be keen  

Pete


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oh OK, you have twisted my arm..... lol
What? Are you kidding? What a fantastic idea. Yes please......

Keith


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Would love to be there! count me in and the missus. Ian


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

yes please.....alway's fancied a loop the loop


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just up the road from me! sounds great.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi beyondajoke,

Have sent you a pm


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Oh wow that sounds good, we would be interested, but when were you thinking of????

cheers for now
Matt 8O  8O :lol: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,


Details to follow shortly beyondajoke Harold is trying to get something organised. Patience guys I know you are all budding Kamecaze pilots 

:lol:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

http://www.controltowers.co.uk/O/Old _Buckenham.htm

Malc


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

*Old Buckenham*

Hi There,

Don't worry Malc...it dosn't look like that now!!!!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Just wondered if Glenn Miller still comes to haunt the place!
Just my little joke beyondajoke!
I live in Norfolk and travel all over in my job. Got the greatest admiration for the boys who flew from airfields across East Anglia. There were 103 airfilelds in E Anglia and the Old Buck one was a 2nd Air division of the USAAF flying liberators, B24`s on day bombing raids. The losses were great and the fields are now desolate and quite haunting (the ones not being used by Mr B Matthews to raise Turkeys that is!)
At any one time at the height of the campaign 1000 bombers were in the air assembling, no doubt there are those who remember on here.
Such was the gathering of `planes that old war weary `lead ships` in garish colours, stripped of all armaments were employed to assemble the squadrens in circuits as they struggled to gain height and formation over specific beacons prior to heading off eastwards and the lead ship returned to base.
Interesting history of these fields...`Fields of Little America` Author Martin Bowman. 
Contains details of tail fin colours and nose art as well as history of the squadrons. Incidently most of the airfield logs are preserved in Norfolk at the county archives.
Malc


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

*Old Buckenham*

Hi Malc.

Your knowledge regarding your local airfields is much greater than mine, I can tell you that in the cafe at Old Buckenham they have a few old Photos of when the place was at war, Many of the airfields I regularly fly into have some connection with the second world war and have a character which is all their own, many are threatened by closure and the idea of a rally at one, or many, if need be would bring in some very welcome revenue


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

WOW again, thanks peejay, so when would this be, cos depending on the date, yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo we had so many bogies flying around when i was up there, we could nt use the magic eye, so we just had to keep our eyes open .............whee what fun! i flew bracknell to white waltham, and back, and aslo blackbushe to popham, sure would like to get my ppl! then i could buzz you lot! hehehhehlol lol


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I would be keen to come along depending on dates, I have done a few hours gliding.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

May be interested if times work out right, crashed with this one five years ago!

Hope link works ok.

http://us.a1.yahoofs.com/users/41cee51fzff1b3ed3/b10a/__sr_/aea0.jpg?phYoAMEBlJ1C67fn


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Get a weekend 'rally' going & we'll be there . . only on condition I can sit & watch you all going loopy loop :lol: [my uncle back in the '50's had his own 4 seater plane & took mum, dad & me over to Ostende for a holiday] - I remember very little except the engine conking out over the channel with my mum screaming "we're going to die" & holding my head when I really wanted to see the waves flashing by & only just making dry land & making a bumpy landing in a field near the coast - I didn't find out until only a couple of years ago that the reason we went was for him to smuggle £££ out of the country - seems theres a few skeletons in our family closet + its put me off small planes for life !
- I'll sit and watch all you brave ones fly :lol:


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Beyondajoke, is this still being planned? I will join you if something gets organised. I have had a PPL for 20 odd years, IMC, night, seaplane etc and am just about to change the group in which I fly to a PA28-180C - I sold my share in an Arrow last summer (see my photo gallery).

If I can get up there with an aircraft happy to take fellow MHFers for a ride.

Kevin


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

got any dates yet? aye??????????????????????????? :roll:


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Has this idea for a rally not going to get off the ground?????? still like the idea of it over here!

cheers for now
Matt :roll: 8O :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Think this may have crash landed havent heard from beyonajoke.


----------



## 98346 (Mar 27, 2006)

LOVE TO DO THIS MAKES A CHANGE LANDING IN A PLANE INSTEAD OF JUMPING OUT


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but this rally hasn't got of the ground :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Last time I spoke to Harold he mentioned that the aircraft is undergoing some extensive repairs due to a hard landing by a student, no doubt he will keep us all informed of progress


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Forgive me for the " old cynic " type response, but l just wish Harold had a different sign in name !!!!!!


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi There Everyone, 

Suprised to see this post resurrected, I posted it some months ago now, so please let me explain the current situation, I have two aircraft based at Shefield City Airport, Currently one is the subject of an Insurance claim due to a heavy landing by a guy we chartered the aircraft to. That aircraft will be out of commision for some time yet as it needs numerous parts and a substantial repair. The second aircraft is currently having its "annual" (a type of yearly MOT if you like) during this check it has been found that it needs some major work on the wing spars, so I don't yet have a completion date for this aircraft either, sorry to disappoint everyone but the project is on the back burner for now. There is another road to go down here if the interest is high enough. I could hire another aircraft over a weekend and fly interested parties this way, your comments would be appreciated. 

Regards, 


Harold


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Well if you are after people to register interest then thats what im doing! Be it next month or next year, I still like the sound of it!

cheers for now
Matt :roll: 8O  :roll:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Flyin*

I am still interested too


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

If the likely venue is still Old Buckenham as mentioned in your first post, then yes, I would certainly attend ( if the site is oversubscribed I could park in my garden :wink: )


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Currently one is the subject of an Insurance claim due to a heavy landing


Hi Harold ,I do believe in coincidences, but following the post about someone trying to land an aircraft on a Motorhome, and then you requiring work on your plane after a"Hard Landing" Come on mate it's me your talking to :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo
PS as for me having a go after the annual check, Yes subject to me seeing the VT32 :lol:


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I am still happy to bring my aircraft along if this goes ahead - I guess it will have to be next Spring / Summer now weather wise. As long as venue is within an hour or two's flying time of Blackbushe near Camberley.

Kevin


----------



## 98346 (Mar 27, 2006)

still count me in i hope it comes in with my days off


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

I think Harold is away for a week or so

stew


----------

